# I have created life!! *melodramatic life*



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Well.. Not really, but my son was born today at 21:13, in Cork.

8lbs 6oz. A monster like his old man (big-head and all).. roud:

Jet Black Hair, Blue/Grey eyes. A true masterful image. He has his mothers smile.. Yes, he ripped it off her face :tongue: JK.

Setanta James is his name.. And his future will be in breaking hearts..

Allana is resting up in the hospital, and the two should be out in a few days.. I have to prepare the roost now. :happy:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG Congrats Neph.
Hope he grows to be as sweet and smart like his old man. ;-)


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats, Neph!  That must be so exciting.
I like the name you picked out. Uncommon (at least where I'm from) and flows nicely with his middle name.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Very nice name for the lad too!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Exhilarating Silhoutree!
Oh he will Daylightsun!
Thank you Sidewinder!

Thank you all. :laughing:


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Best of luck with the whole fatherhood thing. We're all rooting for you!


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

Setanta James? That's so awesome. 
Neph, I don't think I've ever directly talked to you before but this news is just too euphoric, I love the name and I love the description and you must be so proud.
Congratulations! Wow! Wow! You're a Dad!


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats! Hopefully the journey of fatherhood is filled with amazement, wonders, and joy! A beautiful name too!


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Grats Grats Grats!!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh wow! that's huge! Congrats on your new life!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Dude, thats big! Congrats!

Like the name too.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm very happy.


----------

